# 70lb Hoo



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Caught this 70lber yesterday on the First trip in the new Cabo. Fished East side of the Nipple. Caught two 35-40 lb Yellowfin as well and lost another 50lb hoo. Not a bad first trip. Also saw a cool little swordfish sunning in 450 feet of water. Couldn't get him to eat.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome Fish. Way to break the boat in!

BTW...that cabo looked sweet coming across the bay.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Definitely a great break in!!!! CONGRATS to ya'll!!!


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Man that's a great fish!! Congrats on the first catch.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks Y'all. We really had a great time. I love being in an express again instead of a bridge boat. Here is a cool night pic of the boat and a day pic before the windows got tinted. Look way better now that the windows are tinted. 



















Sean


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Beautiful boat and great break in trip too.


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

nice Sean! Tell Dana hey too.


----------



## SeaStrike (Apr 28, 2012)

What were you using to catch the tuna and what speed were you trolling?


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Man nice fish and Aswesome Rig you got there congrats!!!!!!


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Just plastics. Trolling 9 - 9 1/2 kts Small baits are always better for the Tunas. My opinion is people fish plastics too slow.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

seanclearly said:


> My opinion is people fish plastics too slow.


You are right about that. Being from NC, I was brought up on rigged baits at 6 knots. Plastics are a whole different game now for tourneys like the big rock. Faster means you can cover more ground.:thumbup:


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Beautiful Beautiful boat.


----------



## Len53Pan (May 1, 2012)

Congrats on the first catch.


----------

